# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Членство в ASAP

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

VirusInfo с гордостью заявляет о приеме портала в ряды престижного альянса ASAP (Alliance of Security Analysis Professionals, Альянс профессионалов в области анализа безопасности).

В ближайшее время Совет ASAP внесет имя портала в список членов альянса. 

Членство в ASAP очень много значит для нас. Оно подтверждает высокий уровень оказываемых нами услуг в области лечения компьютеров и общий высокий класс нашего ресурса. Динамичное развитие англоязычного раздела получит дополнительный импульс благодаря этому событию.

Об ASAP

ASAP - Альянс профессионалов в области анализа безопасности - престижное объединение индивидуальных экспертов и ресурсов, имеющих непосредственное отношение к Интернет-безопасности. Хартия ASAP предусматривает ряд высоких требований, которым должен соответствовать ресурс для членcтва в Альянсе. Среди участников ASAP многие известные зарубежные сайты, на деле доказавшие свой высокий уровень сервиса и заслуги в противодействии вредоносному программному обеспечению.

http://asap.maddoktor2.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MedvedD

А какие ещё преимущества это даёт?

----------


## anton_dr

Как минимум, увеличение посетителей в английском разделе.

----------


## AndreyKa

Есть еще списочек, в котором было бы полезно появиться:
http://hjt-data.trend-braintree.com/hjt/analyzethis/

----------


## Shark

> If you see the *ASAP* logo or banner used by a website, bulletin board, or individual, you can be assured that you're getting the best support and assistance possible. *ASAP* members have varying fields of expertise: some *ASAP* members provide assistance with anti-virus software, firewalls, computer hardware issues, security updates, phishing, etc., while others provide log analysis and specialized malware removal. The combined efforts of all *ASAP* members are dedicated to providing free security-related support to computer end users.


Лучшей аттестации придумать ну никак нельзя....  :Smiley: 
Даже если очень постараться.

----------


## Matias

Если не секрет, то каким образом Вирусинфо удалось добиться членства в ASAP?

----------


## akok

> Лучшей аттестации придумать ну никак нельзя....


Ну, не знаю....членство в том или ином сообществе ничего кроме удовлетворения амбиций не несет. Главное профессионализм, корректность....как следствие имидж ресурса.




> Если не секрет, то каким образом Вирусинфо удалось добиться членства в ASAP?


Они всегда открыты для ресурсов отвечающих требованиям *ASAP*. Нюансы...если конечно будет желание...расскажет Николай.

----------


## Pili

А нюансы тут ASAP Charter, хорошо бы кто-нибудь перевел на русский и вывесил, можно наверное и на гл. станице.

----------


## Sigurg

*Устав ASAP*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Общее представление ASAP
------------------------------------------------------------
ASAP сокращение от альянс профессионалов в области анализа безопасности Alliance of Security Analysis Professionals™.
ASAP начинался как небольшая группа людей обеспечивающая поддержку осажденных сайтов, но быстро расширяемая и включающая сообщество "Лучших из лучших" Сообщества Интернет Безопасности.
ASAP составляется из веб-сайта и владельцев форума, ориентированных на  интернет безопасность, администраторов, и штата, а также как людей, компаний и различных организаций также посвященных обеспечению  безопасности компьютеров конечных пользователей.
ASAP это совместная работа, направленная в помощь конечных пользователей, как плавный процесс как возможно используя методы, такие как перекрестные ссылки, поддержка множества сервисов продуктов, легкий доступ к информации и перекрестные ссылки с проверкой.

Цели ASAP:
------------------------------------------------------------
•	Гарантировать высокие стандарты  и качество оказанной поддержки, вне зависимости от того, где вы пытались найти помощь.
•	Рекомендовать в равной и беспристрастной  манере продукты доступные для содержания в чистоте и безопасности компьютер пользователя, независимо от оценки.
•	Гарантировать, что конечных пользователей не коснутся так называемые «войны продуктов» и не справедливой маркетинговой тактикой, которыми поражены некоторые индустрии в последнее время. 
ASAP гарантирует что качество и помощь будет свободна и доступна, обращение в одну из сетей поддержки извне и другие(сети) подхватят  её немедленно. В дополнение, объединенные ресурсы имеют  возможность обеспечить избыточность поддержки, таким образом, добавляя следующий слой защиты против Интернет-угроз.
Если Вы видите логотип – ASAP или баннер используемый на веб-сайте, периодическом издании или личной странице, то Вы можете быть уверены, что  получите лучшую поддержку и помощь. Участники ASAP имеют знания в различных направлениях: некоторые участники ASAP обеспечивают поддержку  с антивирусным ПО, брандмауэрами, проблемами с аппаратным обеспечением, обновлениями безопасности, фишинга, ит.п. некоторые анализируют протоколы и специализированное вредоносное ПО. Объединенные усилия всех специализированных членов ASAP обеспечиваются при условии свободной поддержки компьютеров конечных пользователей.
ASAP это не коммерческая, добровольная сеть.


Кодекс поведения участника ASAP
------------------------------------------------------------
•	Участники ASAP и сайты участника не будут намеренно нарушать интеллектуальную собственность или другие права пользователей.
•	Участники ASAP и сайты участника не будут поддерживать или подстрекать насилие или другое криминальное поведение.
•	Участники ASAP и сайты участника не будут намеренно попирать любые законы, правила или соглашения.
•	Участники ASAP и участники сайтов не будут содействовать  участию в мульти уровневых или пирамидальных схемах.
•	Участники ASAP и сайты участника не будут намеренно защищать использование пиратского ПО.
•	Участники ASAP и сайты участника не будут умышленно продвигать или рекомендовать Антивирусное ПО известное как мошенническое, такое как включенное в список The Spyware Warrior List of Rogue/Suspect Anti-Spyware Products & Web Sites.
•	Участники ASAP и сайты участника не будут сознательно позволять  оскорбительный, вульгарный, ненавидящий, раздраженный, непристойный, позорящий, сексуально окрашенный, угрожающий контент (смысл, содержание) на форумах поддержки. Сайты ASAP семейно дружественны и доступны для всех.


Требования для членства ASAP
------------------------------------------------------------
Основные требования для членства в ASAP
------------------------------------------------------------
Кандидат должен владеть(сайтом/сервисом) или работать на сайте или сервисе посвященном Интернет безопасности, или быть активистом и/или участником команды такого сайта, или сервиса в порядке рассмотрения для участия.
Сайты и  темы кандидатов просматриваются, дабы убедиться, что оказывается качественная поддержка, прежде обеспечить  гарантированное участие.
Кандидат должен согласиться с уставом ASAP

Требования к сайту для членства в ASAP
------------------------------------------------------------
•	Сайт оказывает информацию и/или поддержку бесплатно.
•	Сайт не имеет навязчивой рекламы (такой как всплывающие окна ит.д.).
•	Сайт находится на заслуживающих доверия хостах (бесплатный хостинг расценивается как ненадежный, но все хосты внимательно изучаются).  Финансы оплачиваемые сайтами для оплаты затрат(издержек) связанные с веб операциями принимает(-ют) на себя владелец(-цы) сайтов.
•	Сайт ответственен за установление политик ответственности по любым проблемам, возникающим на основании помощи, обеспеченной на вышеупомянутом сайте.
•	Сайт должен работать не менее одного(1) года, и/или рекомендоваться администраторами трех(3) других участников ASAP.
Администраторы сайта ответственны за контент(содержимое)  и поведение персонала на их сайте. Периодические осмотры хода развития будут гарантировать продолжительное качество поддержки и соответствие с уставом ASAP.
Администраторы сайта понимают, что если политика сайта будет изменена таким образом , что если сайт больше не соответствует критериям  участника  ASAP, то сайт будет убран из перечня ASAP.

Требования к кандидату для индивидуального членства в ASAP
------------------------------------------------------------
Любой кандидат в участники ASAP должен быть  членом из или постоянных помощников на сайте ASAP или на форуме поддержки, ввиду того, чтоб иметь время в достаточном количестве для доказательства того, что качество помощи оказываемой пользователям соответствующее. Кандидатам требуется следующее: 
•	Три(3) рекомендации от других учасников ASAP хорошего уровня
•	Их классного(-ых) инструкторов
•	Администратора(-ов) сайта
Кандидаты,  участвующие в  анализе и удалении вредоносного ПО и прошли обучение требуемое для оказания помощи указывают название и место нахождения школы, где они прошли тренинг или сертификацию. Множество сертификатов не имеет большой важности, но будет принято ко вниманию. Кандидаты, проходящие обучение не могут рассчитывать  получить членство, пока обучение и сертификация не будет завершена хотя бы в рамках одной школы.


Использование логотипа ASAP
------------------------------------------------------------
Торговая марка и/или  логотип ASAP ассоциируется в общественных глазах как бескорыстные добровольцы вольно жертвующие своим временем для улучшения Интернет  в целом, демонстрация торговой марки и/или логотипа(-ов) любым из признанных сайтов или персон – участников ASAP и как  таковой составляющий соглашения о беспрерывном соответствии уставу ASAP.
Логотип ASAP не взирая ни на что является торговой маркой принадлежащей ASAP и остается собственностью ASAP даже если она «персонализирована».
Логотип ASAP означает что сайт или индивидуум использующий его – утвержденный участник ASAP, и использует логотип ASAPв соответствии с требованиями торговой марки.
Участники или сайты использующие логотип ASAP должны следовать нижеследующим рекомендациям:
•	Только сайты перечисленные  на http://www.asap.maddoktor2.com/ имеют разрешение на демонстрацию логотипа ASAP на домашней странице сайта, портала, в заголовке или колонтитуле
•	Владельцы сайтов, участники ASAP, но чьи сайты не соответствуют требованиям, могут демонстрировать логотип ASAP только в их персональных  электронных ящиках и/или в подписях BBS
•	Пока создаются индивидуальные баннера, баннера ASAP доступны, публично демонстрируемые баннера не ссылаются на любые индивидуальные сайты (личные баннера сайтов используют ссылки на сайт с запросом согласия)
•	Любая ссылка, прикрепленная к логотипу ASAP ведет на сайт ASAP, не на личный сайт
•	Логотип ASAP не будет использован совместно с просьбой сбора личных пожертвований у пользователей /посетителей через подпись (т.е. ссылки с подписью на личный счет для оплаты), личных сообщений (личка, ПМ), электронный ящик или другую форму коммуникации на форуме поддержки.

ASAP разрешение конфликтов
------------------------------------------------------------
Если участник ASAP или участник сайта оказывается не в соответствии с уставом ASAP, обоснования предоставляются в Совет Администраторов ASAP(в дальнейшем, называемом как Совет).
Формально обоснование о несоответствии уставу ASAP должно идентифицироваться в  конкретный(ые) пункт(ы) устава ASAP имеющие место нарушения; описывающий действие(я) которые якобы нарушили определенную пункт устава, вместе с датой(ами) нарушения(ий); ссылки на нарушение(я); и описание сделанного запроса.
Любое представление доказательства несоответствия  Уставу ASAP или другой неописанной ранее проблемы Администратором ASAP, Основателем или членом Совета в пределах администраторского раздела будет авторитетно обсуждено после появления сообщения.
Любое представление доказательства несоответствия  Уставу ASAP или другой неописанной ранее проблемы не участником ASAP или  Администратором ASAP, будет немедленно отправлено администраторский раздел, и подателю.
Совет разберет конфликт и обеспечит ответ. В случае когда Совет соглашается с жалобой, то тогда участнику или администратору сайта участника будет доставлено предупреждение от Совета, вышеупомянутое предупреждение включает разумное время для ответа на находящуюся  на рассмотрении жалобу. Если ситуация не будет исправлена своевременным способом, то участок участника или участника будет удален от как можно скорее. 
В таких случаях, когда не существует рекомендация о поведении в рамках устава ASAP, о которой сообщают, Совет определит, такова ли проблема, что необходимо дальнейшее рассмотрение. 
Если принято такое решение, Конфликтный Комитет созывается, чтобы рассмотреть и подготовить рекомендацию, которая будет представлена для голосования Администраторами участниками ASAP. Выше упомянутый  Конфликтный Комитет будет состоять минимум из двух членов Совета и трех администраторов, и будет иметь максимум две недели, чтобы проанализировать результаты и предоставить рекомендацию. 
Пока процесс не закончен, сторона, против которой была направлена жалоба, уведомлена, что жалоба была подана, и имеет право ответить в соответствующую группу, и извещается по каждому шагу до завершения процедуры.
Если Администраторы не одобряют новую политику, то жалоба отклоняется. В ином случае, участник  или сайт участник будет извещен Советом и обеспечен соответствующим временем для ответа. Если ситуация не будет исправлена своевременно, то участник  или сайт участник будет исключен из членства ASAP.

----------


## liluk

Форму ASAP опять взломали.  :Cheesy:

----------


## DVi

Проект ASAP исключен из партнеров Вирусинфо.

----------

